# Homecoming Scotland 2014?



## Aulyin (Dec 13, 2008)

How many of you heard about, or went to, Homecoming Scotland 2009?
Thousands of Australians, Canadians, Americans, etc were invited to "come back home to Scotland and their roots".

It was such a success that in May 2010 the Scottish Government announced a second Homecoming to be held in 2014.
The year of Gleneagles *Ryder Cup*, the Glasgow *Commonwealth Games* and the 700th anniversary of the *Battle of Bannockburn*.

Was there a knock on effect, with Scots catching the lust for Australia?


----------



## Aulyin (Dec 13, 2008)

*Homecoming Scotland II*

The 2nd Homecoming is fast approaching and I hope that this time Australia is getting all the information required to make this a success.
A wee bit of extra news: The Scottish Government has decided to take over the responsibilties of running Prestwick Airport, Ayrshire. 
Seeing as Scotland's National Bard was born around 6 miles from there it has been suggested (again) that the airport be rebranded 
"THE ROBERT BURNS' INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT, PRESTWICK".


----------

